# 23 eggies :)



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey there,

i thought i would share my news after e/c today i am totally overjoyed about having so many eggies that myself and my recipient have such a good chance this time round to hopefully acheive our dream..

i decided to become an egg sharer for the obvious reason of being in a financial strap but today that all disapeared when i actually had wee happy tears because i knew that i wasnt the only one excited and patiently waiting to hear what the outcome was after e/c

i responded overally well to the stimms so unfortunatley we have to have fet but on the brighter side my little recipients are going to be able to have et asap so im    for them n good luck xx

on the other side,im going to get dp to ring up the travel agents asap and get us off on a wee holiday before buba gets thawed out and put to bed for 9months   

i would ask anyone out there...if you have the opportunity to be ableto go out there and help someone elses dreams come true...go for it,cause its the best feeling in the world!!

big thanks to everyone at origin,couldnt recommend yous highly enough xxx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi i just want to   you, your post got tears in my eyes, i could not eggs share as im over 35, but if i could of i most def would of, also i think ladys like you who help women with no eggs of there own or low is truly amazing.....i only got 4 egg my last cycle, thankgod it worked but i ws thinking if it didnt my last and 3rd cycle i would of gone down the " some one else egg rote,   xxx have a lovely holiday and a massive good luck for when you get back on FET,   xxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hello ther lucky 3..

such a lovly reply   thankyou so much loadsa    right back...

oh im so glad it worked for you...enjoy your pregnancy thank goodness to see that lovly weather..ul be able to go out and show bumpy off in your wee vest tops  

thanks again for the reply and keep posting...the very best of wishes for you n your little family from now on in..   

xxxxx


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

ohss is awful,

been in the ulster all week and wouldnt wish this on anyone... hopefully all calms down soon so our embys can be put back   

xx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

Icsi bitsy- i really hope you are ok, ohss is terrible i had 22 eggs collected so i really do know how ur feeling, the fluid gathered up around my lungs i found it so hard to breath and took weeks to settle....

Really hope this settles for u it will be worth it in he end, look after yourself xx


----------

